# I'm so confused and undecided...



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Cooper had his three-month check-up and last set of shots today. He went from 17 pounds to 28.8 pounds in 4 weeks! The vet set he's doing great except for one thing. His flaky skin. On his belly, it looks kind of scaly even. He suggested a definite change in food. He said the food I've been using since we got him (Nutro Natural Choice LBPuppy) is a good food, but it's maybe not good for him. He didn't recommend any food in particular, he just said try another premium food and come back for a check-up in a month. This is where my confusion comes in. I don't know what to try. Candiae? Eagle Pak? Innova? I know I don't want to try any of the Purina's, Eukanuba's, Hill's, etc. If it's a skin problem Cooper has, shouldn't I try a food that has only one source of protein instead of a few, or does it not matter? I need some serious help here. I can never make up my mind and I can spend HOURS researching these kinds of things. I know this topic has probably been beaten to death here, but does anyone have any suggestions related to skin problems and which type of food might be best?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky was on Purina Puppy chow when he was young and I think he was one of those dogs that needed something better...his skin was terrible...flakey.

I read (from an Iam's study) that a food that uses a meat based protien source does much better for the skin and hair rather then one that also includes glutin or soy..which is cheaper plant based protien. So if it were me I'd choose someting that doesn't have glutin or soy. I don't know where Nutro stands with that.

Good luck to you. Lucky's skin problem was grown out of...he can eat anything now...but it was bad then.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Cant' help I am a Purina Pro Plan man.

Hooch


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Cant' help I am a Purina Pro Plan man.
> 
> Hooch


Yeah....I'm an Iam's Gal. Nothing "better" and nothing "lesser" works so well for Lucky as Iams.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I must correct that my Grandma girl is on Blackwood Catfish and Potatoe because of reactions to Pro Plan after Nestle bought them.

Hooch


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Jack and Biscuit ate Nutro LB Puppy and I had good luck with it but I also used Lipoderm with it, and that helps with the flakey skin. For my new puppy, Sasha, I am using Canidae All Life Stages. She likes the taste of it and I like the ingredients but I still always add some of the Lipoderm in all of the dog's food. It truly helps with the flakey skin and their fur is nice and soft.


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

Premium Edge Large Breed Puppy. LOVE IT. We were on Nutro LBP but he just looked "dull" so we switched. A local Pet Stop owned by a friend has super advice~ I'd reccomend talking with her~ she loves dogs and will do ANYTHING to help. Aunt Kerry's Pet Stop *www.auntkerryspetstop.com 
*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can sympathize with you about being undecided, I was for a long time. I have switched to Canidae ALS, but the thing that has really helped my dogs skin and coat has been adding Wild Salmon Oil to their food.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Cant' help I am a Purina Pro Plan man.
> 
> Hooch


 
We had our older girl Sadie on this for quite awhile and she seemed to do great on it (and she loved it) until her yearly allergies hit. Then we had to find something else for her. I guess some foods are more allergenic than others so I'm just looking for the least allergenic and the ones I've seen mentioned as good for allergies are the ones I mentioned I was interested in. But I'm still confused and undecided!:doh:


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

MyDogMason said:


> Premium Edge Large Breed Puppy. LOVE IT. We were on Nutro LBP but he just looked "dull" so we switched. A local Pet Stop owned by a friend has super advice~ I'd reccomend talking with her~ she loves dogs and will do ANYTHING to help. Aunt Kerry's Pet Stop *www.auntkerryspetstop.com *


 
I haven't heard of this food. I'll have to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I can sympathize with you about being undecided, I was for a long time. I have switched to Canidae ALS, but the thing that has really helped my dogs skin and coat has been adding Wild Salmon Oil to their food.


 
I asked the vet if I should just supplement with something and he recommended trying the food switch first. If it doesn't seem to help, he said we'll try adding a supplement. Are your pups doing well on the Canidae?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We've had good success with Innova (while she was on kibble... we're doing raw now)... but I can't say that it's better or not compared to the other premium kibbles you mentioned.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky was on Purina Puppy chow when he was young and I think he was one of those dogs that needed something better...his skin was terrible...flakey.
> 
> I read (from an Iam's study) that a food that uses a meat based protien source does much better for the skin and hair rather then one that also includes glutin or soy..which is cheaper plant based protien. So if it were me I'd choose someting that doesn't have glutin or soy. I don't know where Nutro stands with that.
> 
> Good luck to you. Lucky's skin problem was grown out of...he can eat anything now...but it was bad then.


The Nutro uses a chicken based protein. I hope Cooper grows out of the skin thing too! Thanks!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Yeah....I'm an Iam's Gal. Nothing "better" and nothing "lesser" works so well for Lucky as Iams.


 
The breeder had Cooper started on the Iams and his skin was worse than it is now. That's how I already know the Iams wasn't for him either. I hope I find the food that works for Coop.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i am a pro plan user and have used it forever with no problems at all. they do have one for sensitive skin which i used on one of my goldens before she passed. miss ya liza


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I use the Natures Variety venison and mine have great skin and coat. I have never had a problem with the dry skin just having dull fur until I switched to the NV food. Good luck with whatever you decide and hope it helps your pups flaky skin.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> The breeder had Cooper started on the Iams and his skin was worse than it is now. That's how I already know the Iams wasn't for him either. I hope I find the food that works for Coop.


I ( or I should say Lucky) really liked Innova....i've never heard any innova reviewers talk about skin problems. But if you change to that or any super premium food....goooooo slowwwww with it and change gradually.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*sounds like*

it sounds like what rachel has<icythyosis<sp?>, and I tried everything...she has been on canidae for about a month, maybe a little longer....I just got her a second bag on sunday....and her flaking has improved dramatically....I am a canidae person now...


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

I've used Natural Balance dog foods for dogs with food allergies. Zulu is allergic to chicken, but did the best on Fish and Sweet Potato from Natural Balance. 

Natural Balance is nice because they limit to one carb source and one protein source. I think the three allergy formulas are venison/brown rice, duck/potato, and fish/sweet potato. A lot of people on the board have had reported success using NB in allergy prone dogs. And NB is easy to find. 

The reason a dog with allergies should be on a one carb/one protein food is you're lowering the number of possible allergens in the food. It is unlikely that your young puppy has a true food allergy. Usually the dog has to be exposed to a food ingredient for some time to become allergic to it. 

But, I do think that different dogs require different things from their food. Some dogs need a ultra premium food to be in their best condition and some dogs will eat an ultra premium food and you'll find it's too rich for them. 

Whatever you switch to, keep feeding it for 4-6 weeks. You won't see a change any sooner than that! Good luck!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> it sounds like what rachel has<icythyosis<sp?>, and I tried everything...she has been on canidae for about a month, maybe a little longer....I just got her a second bag on sunday....and her flaking has improved dramatically....I am a canidae person now...


which Canidae? The All Life Stages? I'm glad she improved!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

ID_Hannah said:


> I've used Natural Balance dog foods for dogs with food allergies. Zulu is allergic to chicken, but did the best on Fish and Sweet Potato from Natural Balance.
> 
> Natural Balance is nice because they limit to one carb source and one protein source. I think the three allergy formulas are venison/brown rice, duck/potato, and fish/sweet potato. A lot of people on the board have had reported success using NB in allergy prone dogs. And NB is easy to find.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> I asked the vet if I should just supplement with something and he recommended trying the food switch first. If it doesn't seem to help, he said we'll try adding a supplement. Are your pups doing well on the Canidae?


They like the food, seem to eat it better than the Nutro they were on, even my picky eater senior dog eats it without anything added to entice her, and she didn't eat the other food without something added. It's hard to tell how much is the food and how much is the oil, but their coats are improving, softer and have more shine.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I would recommend the Canidae ALS as well. I originally had Daisy on Nutro L&R and she did awful. I forget which one but it has very little if any Omega 6 or Omega 3 which from what I read directly relates to coat/skin health. It's not just the amount either it has to do with the right ratio I think 8-5 to 1 or something. Of course some dogs that aren't sensitive probably do fine. Actually I find Daisy is at her "best" skin wise on Innova Evo but you can't feed that to a dog less than a year old. I now alternate between the Canidae and Evo and the Canidae is certainly far more economical. $35/40lb vs. $48/28lb bag at least around here. I've also tried the salmon oil but it was after I switched food and I didn't notice any difference so evidently the food itself was enough for my girl.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yep!*



Luvinmygoldens said:


> which Canidae? The All Life Stages? I'm glad she improved!


yep, the all life stages! she has dramatically improved, her coat is even getting thicker!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If it's not Timberwolf Organics, Nature's Variety, or EVO, I don't want my dogs eating it. I am sure there are a few others I'd accept, but around here those three are easy to get and I KNOW they're good.

Obviously, I prefer raw... but when it's not an option, I go for the ones I named


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

When I first adopted Brody at 1 1/2, they had shaved his coat as his skin was so bad from neglect. They had put him on Avoderm, for his skin and coat. He did very well on that food, his skin improved and his coat as well. When we got Lexi as a baby, we wanted to find a food good for both of them. They both now eat Nutro....and have done wonderfully on it. I guess each dog is different......Hoping you find a food that works well!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

My Bessie has flakey skin too!!!! :uhoh: 

Everytime we puppy sit - she gets BATHS AND BRUSHINGS AND UGG!!!! the poor baby!!! I have STRONGLY suggested that they change her food!!

Timberwolf Ocean Blue (I think that's what it is) was recommended - I use Chicken Soup.... 

Unfortunately you're going to just have to try and new food and see how she does on that!!!! 

Try using Head & Shoulders shampoo on her too - that may (or not) help with the flakiness..... AND LOAD HER UP with conditioner after....

GOOD LUCK!!!! (I get Bessie next week again - cant wait to see if they changed her food or anything) - doubt it - they did say they had just bought a big bag.... oh well...


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Forgot to mention........ before I switched to Chicken Soup - my dogs were on Nutro - isnt funny how some foods work for some dogs and not for others - WHEN the foods we are using ARE good quality food... you know - Im just SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tempted to get friggin WalMart food brand and try that.... :uhoh: 

Was it - Ol Roy or something like that? :no:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Ditto on what Hannah posted - NorCal pack has been on NB Fish & Sweet Potato for quite some time and their skin looks great. Plus it's a natural allergy formula to start with.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

All my guys are on the Eagle Pack Fish Formula and they are doing great.. coats look great and they arent itching like they used to on the Nutro..

good luck hope you find something that works for your pup


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I think that in the end, you just have to experiment a bit and find out what is right for your puppy.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Did they do a scraping of the scaling on the tummy? It may be something besides a food issue.

There's nothing wrong with changing a kibble, but it helps to know for sure what your dealing with first so as it too can be treated if it is something else because just changing a kibble won't fix it without meds if it is not food related.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

For all the labs we've had, we always used IAMS, but when they were bought out, it seems to me the quality of the food changed.

When we brought Samson home at 5 weeks, I started him on Nutro LBP after talking to the folks at the local PetCo.

Then one day we were in this cute doggy boutique and they had brochures on the food they carry...Eagle Pack. I was intriqued with the Holistic foods they carry so I began reading like crazy.

We decided to switch Samson from the Nutro and Tag from the Iams and get them both on the Eagle Pack Holistics. My old Lab (12 years old and suffering from congestive heart failure) has more spirit and better coat than he has had in years. And Samson has wonderful muscle tone and a lovely shiney coat.

But what has really sold me, is my college age daughter has always had allergies to animal dander. She has no problems with either of the boys now that I have switched their food. They have only been on the Eagle Pack for a month.

Good luck finding a solution that works for you!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> All my guys are on the Eagle Pack Fish Formula and they are doing great.. coats look great and they arent itching like they used to on the Nutro..
> 
> good luck hope you find something that works for your pup


Oh yes...that's why I switched from Nutro to Eagle Pack. Samson was scratching. I had forgotten why I had even begun to look at other foods.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Wrigley has pretty bad skin/ear allergies and I've tried just about everything. When I switched him to Natures Variety raw, everything turned around. No more skin rashes or ear infections. Granted, when the weather is warm, it's a little more challenging, but so far we've been able to stay ahead of the allergies. Oh, I also add salmon oil to his food. I can vouch for Natures Variety kibble, too--it's really great. Also, I sometimes supplement with Solid Gold Barking at the Moon--it's fish based and has no grains.

Good luck--sometimes it's just trial and error.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Cant' help I am a Purina Pro Plan man.
> 
> Hooch


I cant either Hooch. Purina Beneful girl here.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Goldndust said:


> Did they do a scraping of the scaling on the tummy? It may be something besides a food issue.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with changing a kibble, but it helps to know for sure what your dealing with first so as it too can be treated if it is something else because just changing a kibble won't fix it without meds if it is not food related.


 
No, the vet didn't do a scraping. I think if we don't get it under control with a food switch, he just might. He wants me to switch the food and come back in about a month after that and then we'll talk more.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I cant either Hooch. Purina Beneful girl here.


 
My Mom has her guy on this and he has a beautiful, soft shiny coat. I think it all depends on what food works for what pup.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Wrigley's Mom said:


> Wrigley has pretty bad skin/ear allergies and I've tried just about everything. When I switched him to Natures Variety raw, everything turned around. No more skin rashes or ear infections. Granted, when the weather is warm, it's a little more challenging, but so far we've been able to stay ahead of the allergies. Oh, I also add salmon oil to his food. I can vouch for Natures Variety kibble, too--it's really great. Also, I sometimes supplement with Solid Gold Barking at the Moon--it's fish based and has no grains.
> 
> Good luck--sometimes it's just trial and error.


 
I've heard many great things about raw feeding. And you're right, I think it's just trial and error to find what particular food works for a particular pup.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

norabrown said:


> For all the labs we've had, we always used IAMS, but when they were bought out, it seems to me the quality of the food changed.
> 
> When we brought Samson home at 5 weeks, I started him on Nutro LBP after talking to the folks at the local PetCo.
> 
> ...


 
I have looked into Eagle Pack too. I'm also interested in the holistic types of food.


----------

